# African blockhead and kribensis



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi. I'm thinking of setting up a 120cm by 50cm by 50cm tank.

I want to have a pair of african blockheads and was just wondering if I could also have a pair of kribensis in the tank?

Would they be compatible?

Would I have to block their line of sight in the middle of the tank? :roll:


----------

